# Wait in this area



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

So today is my very first Amazon flex delivery block I've been able to book even though I was approved several weeks ago. It's in the Santa Monica area and I was told to go to 26th and Wilshire between 345 and 405. 

I've now been here since 345 and the app has just continually stated " wait in this area until you are assigned more deliveries."

I've driven in and out of every single parking lot and can't seem to find one other flex driver and I'm not really sure if I'm supposed to just be waiting here or if I've done something wrong. Does anybody have experience with this?


----------



## Cb88 (Aug 15, 2016)

You just have to wait till you get a delivery


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Most likely it will be a restaurant pickup, stay in the area or you will be penalized for missed block!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

While you're waiting, why don't you watch the videos on the app? FFS.


----------

